# Ebay seller warning!!!



## dodidoki (Sep 16, 2022)

A "new" seller from France is "muffgun". He sells the same plant what i wanted to buy few weeks ago. His name was raymondo at that time. This seller disappeared after payment. I opened a case at Paypal . Paypal stuff was kind to refund my money few weeks later. And he is brave enough to offer the same plant again behind a new name.


----------



## Ray (Sep 17, 2022)

Have you notified PayPal and eBay?


----------



## Guldal (Sep 17, 2022)

Did the name Kai Najda appear somewhere along the payment process? WARNING: German fraud on ebay 'plant_laboratory--eu'


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 17, 2022)

Ray said:


> Have you notified PayPal and eBay?


No, I have not.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 17, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Did the name Kai Najda appear somewhere along the payment process? WARNING: German fraud on ebay 'plant_laboratory--eu'


No, I think it is another person, I suppose he is the same as " falconer".All plant photos are similar.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 17, 2022)

Dear, oh dear, oh dear:





Warning: Faux UK ebay-dealers...or GET BREXIT DONE!


I just visited ebay.uk - and to my chagrin saw, that three disreputable, alleged paph-dealers are still at their game. This made me so upset, that I have decided to publish a clear and unequivocal warning here. The first two dealers I, myself, delt with in the beginning of my carreer as a...




www.slippertalk.com


----------

